# The Strange Magic of: SOS Band



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"And now, for something completely different...."

We thus transition from the bruised and yearning Ego of Jeff Buckley to the fulfilled, satisfied Id of the redoubtable, formidable Mary Davis and those masters of Disco/Funk, the SOS Band. Here they are, doing a medley of their classics _Just Be Good to Me_ and _Borrowed Love_, before and totally as one with their devoted audience. The rhythm here is all-powerful, compelling the body into motion-- this is musical cocaine, and music is my drug of choice.


----------



## kerrcophony (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes, a great band. The Finest, you could say. Beware of some of the CDs in circulation which appear to be copied from vinyl as the mastertapes had gone AWOL.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm going to Take My Time and Do It Right along with my main squeeze Mary Davis! Love Disco, love Funk, love SOS Band Live!


----------

